# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Лёгкий скин форума

## anton_dr

Установлен "лёгкий" скин, для желающих заходить на форум не только с ББ, но и с КПК или телефона, а также для экономящих траффик.
После первого захода слева внизу есть кнопка выбора скина. Выбираем PDA.
Чуть позже он будет приведен в соответствие с нашими цветами, поправлен размер шрифта, и будет автовыбор скина (либо по версии браузера, либо по url).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

В лёгком скине сейчас нет возможности обратного переключения в тяжёлый.

----------


## akok

Пришлось мудрить немного...чтоб вернуться

----------


## anton_dr

А на кпк это и не нужно, имхо. В идеале - будет переключение автоматом.

----------


## anton_dr

Кстати, грузится намного быстрее  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Думаю, лучше создать pda.virusinfo.info, и добавить ссылку в шапку рядом с флагами.

*Добавлено через 55 минут*

Но только после того, как в английских разделах этот скин тоже будет работать  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

Русский и английский PDA-стиль объединены в один, добавлен субдомен http://pda.virusinfo.info для прямого перехода на PDA-стиль.

Скоро будет также автопереключение стиля в зависимости от типа устройства.

----------

